# WHERE are the ads coming from?



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Almost everything I've installed has had an ad blinking or flashing at the bottom of the screen. Some do other things. I uninstall those 'apps (I hate that term)' even if it might otherwise be useful.

Are they implanted by the developer? The play store? Something else?

The device is now and hasn't been exposed to the general web very much, so I doubt it's infected.

Is there an effective blocker?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Free means the supplier is getting something in return instead of money from you. There are benevolent "sharewareers" but taking anything into your machine from unknown sources is risky.


----------



## anja1988 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey Confounded Also, I've been using Free Adblocker for my android and it's been going pretty well. I remember referring to this list when I was doing my research - 5 Best Ad blocker app for Android to block ads | GetANDROIDstuff


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are these apps from the Windows Store? Or are they normal programs?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are these apps from the Windows Store? Or are they normal programs?


G Play store, but I also noticed them on a couple from Amazon. Across the bottom of the screen, just a few pixels tall.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try running this on your phone:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.malwarebytes.antimalware&hl=en


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ Nothing found. All clean.

But I tried this one for example and it is loaded with ads for me:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qrcodereader&hl=en


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to think about doing a factory reset of the phone then.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I did that a while back, but as soon as I go to the Play store, I get them again. Only on certain tools though. I don't see them on the ones for USPS, my carrier's account, timers, calendars or some others.

Does anybody see ads on the one I posted about? I've also tried a couple of pedometers and signal strength meters for example.

I get them on one version of a weather utility, but not another from the same author.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

As has been mentioned free apps come with ads, it's how the folks who provide it make money, paid apps are unlikely to carry ads.


----------

